# how does a wound look when healing?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ben my one goldfish had a white soft growth coming from his side near his gill plates.
When I hauled him out of the tank to see what it was it appears that he must have gotten stuck between 2 objects and pulled backwards as 4 scales on each side of his forward body were turned up. On the one side was this white thing sticking out.
I removed it and it left a clean hole-- one scale missing there now.
I salted the tank and have been adding melafix and pimafix daily.
The white area has grown back in again and is protruding from the body. It is not fuzzy-- it appears like flesh to me. unfortunately I don't quite know how healing looks on a goldfish. If it was on a human it would be a brown scab and if it protruded from the body and did not scab over we would have something called "proud flesh" and would burn it off with a stick of silver nitrate.
ideas?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

*update*

Ben seems to have healed up just fine.The floppy white tissue has receded and is looking orange in color just like the rest of him.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------

